# البطاقات الممغنطة



## chamrouke (13 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

أولا لا أعلم إن كنت قد وضعت هذا الموضوع في المكان المناسب لكن أنا متأكد أنني سأجد الرد بإذن الله عندكم

لدي سؤال وهو

كيف لي أن أربط بين قارئ البطاقات الممغنطة وبين البرنامج. أي مثلا عتد استعمال الشخص للبطاقات الممغنطة يقرأ مباشرة معلومات الشخص من البرنامج.




​ أرجوا إفادتي حول هذا الموضوع مع العلم أني مبتدئ وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## chamrouke (15 أغسطس 2010)

يا أخواني أنا أنتظر جوابكم


----------



## jehad1961 (27 يونيو 2011)

chamrouke قال:


> يا أخواني أنا أنتظر جوابكم


السلام عليكم 
والله يا عزيزي انا ايضا مهتم في هذا الموضوع وابحث عن برنامج ينقل الداتا من الكارت الى ال plc 
ولم اجد جواب حتى الان 
تحياتي


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



chamrouke قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> 
> أولا لا أعلم إن كنت قد وضعت هذا الموضوع في المكان المناسب لكن أنا متأكد أنني سأجد الرد بإذن الله عندكم
> 
> ...


اخي الغالي طلبك ليس في هذا المنتدى انت بحاجة الى البحث بمنتديات الستلايت و شحن كروت الستلات فالمبرمجات المستخدمة لشحن كروت الستلايت هيي ما تريده فهي تنقل المعلومات من جهاز الكومبيوتر الى الكرت بواسطة مبرمجة موصولة إما بمنفذ السيريال او بمنتفذ الطابعة حسب نوع الكرت و هي مبرمجات موجودة مخططاتها بشكل مجاني بالنت و اعتقد ان اخونا شوقي من تونس ممكن ان يصنع لك مبرمجة فعنده المخططات و ممكن ان تسأل اخونا طارق بلال في المنتدى ممكن يفيدك الكترونيا بهذا الموضوع و اليك هذا البرنامج المجاني يفي بالغرض 
http://www.electronicecircuits.com/...prog-programmer-settings-and-programming-pic/
تحياتي لك اتمنى ان اكون افدتك


----------



## chawkiz (27 يونيو 2011)

هنا فقط 

سوف تجد ما يعجبك كتيرا 


http://www.camelspit.org/handyswipe/


----------



## الزير911 (27 يونيو 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------

